# Overclocking Intel 865GBF



## freak of nature (Jun 10, 2008)

Guyz, can you help to overclock my pc.

Processor-Intel Pentium(R) 2.40 GHz
Motherboard-Intel 865GBF
Sound card,Agp built in
Ram- Twinmos(dual channel) 512 mb*2= 1 GB


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Please check and post the temperatures of the CPU when idle and under peak load running ORTHOS with SpeedFan. Links to both in my sig.


----------

